# Goudie effects...



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have bought (used, all off of GC members here) a Goudie chorus, analog delay and just recently a compressor.

I have to say, all of these pedals are very very nice - sound great, seem to be built tough and are true bypass for those who care.

I would give these a look - funny thing though, I have never seen one in a store and hadn't even heard of them before I bought the first one, a chorus, about a year ago.

The compressor is the quietest I have had yet (been through a lot, always decide to get rid of them excpet my janglebox) and it seems to be a keeper as well.

So why arent these more well known? I would love to support a Canadian company rather than give my $$ to somewhere else.

AJC


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think his is primarily an online business. I first became aware of his products via ebay and followed his link to his site. I've been tempted by a compressor too. Perhaps that's next on the GAS list. Right after a pedalboard. 


link
http://www.goudiefx.com/
Looks like there's a dealer in Ottawa and the Netherlands.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I think his is primarily an online business. I first became aware of his products via ebay and followed his link to his site. I've been tempted by a compressor too. Perhaps that's next on the GAS list. Right after a pedalboard.
> 
> 
> link
> ...



http://www.goudiefx.com/dealers.php Yes, just had a look (and on eBay too, nothing on eBay) and ...




> *Welcome to Retrotown Music, we specialize in Vintage Musical instruments.*
> * Buy, Sell, Trade, consign and Repair.*
> 
> *!!!! STORE CLOSING SALE !!!!*


 

So that leaves http://www.guitarplayer.nl/index.php?action=article&aid=227&lang=NL

Um, in Euros (currency exchange) and then covering the shipping to ... then the shipping back ... makes them as an option fearsome 

Have you emailed them direct to find out what they are doing to get their product out?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the GoudieFX Compressor and the 808+. Both pedals sound great. I just missed out on his Boost pedals that was recently listed on this forum. Russel is a great guy to deal with. Buy with confidence.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Russell makes some great stuff... I've got one of his comps in a unscreened box. I still haven't figured out the whole compressor thing, but I like it for a few things.

There still is a boost for sale.. unless it's already sold and isn't marked as such:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=27358


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a G-Drive. My favorite overdrive pedal to date. Very versatile and well built. 2 thumbs up for Russell Goudie.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

sivs said:


> Russell makes some great stuff... I've got one of his comps in a unscreened box. I still haven't figured out the whole compressor thing, but I like it for a few things.
> 
> There still is a boost for sale.. unless it's already sold and isn't marked as such:
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=27358


I dont need a buffer/boost, but I bought his compressor  The comp. is nice when you are playing clean picking stuff, as the notes sound the same volume and sustain longer - adds a lot of character. The trouble is as lot of compressors add noise (at least the ones I have tried).

I am loving this Goudie one though! Even with the sustain turned up, when you stop playing its pretty miuch silent.

AJC


----------



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> I have bought (used, all off of GC members here) a Goudie chorus, analog delay and just recently a compressor.
> 
> I have to say, all of these pedals are very very nice - sound great, seem to be built tough and are true bypass for those who care.
> 
> ...


For anyone in the Ottawa area... my bandmate & I were so impressed with GoudieFX pedals (I use the 808+, the Boost, Chorus and the Blue Daddy) we decided to sell them. I have been regularly gigging and rehearsing with them for 2 years now ...they are all top shelf.

If I may mention, info on GoudieFX can be found at www.soundluthiers.com. Or, if anyone that has a question on the pedals feel free to ping me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the Compressor and the first production delay which unfortunately he has discontinued making. I still have both pedals on my board. As already mentioned, the compressor is very quiet and I've known guys who just keep them turned on all the time.

+1 for Russ!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

flatfive said:


> For anyone in the Ottawa area... my bandmate & I were so impressed with GoudieFX pedals (I use the 808+, the Boost, Chorus and the Blue Daddy) we decided to sell them. I have been regularly gigging and rehearsing with them for 2 years now ...they are all top shelf.
> 
> If I may mention, info on GoudieFX can be found at www.soundluthiers.com. Or, if anyone that has a question on the pedals feel free to ping me.


I got my 808+ from Bob at SoundLuthiers and I have to say these are awesome pedals and great guys to deal with! Buy with confidence from goudie and SoundLuthiers.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitarCrazyo said:


> konateh-not looking for an argument but the ED drug and aspirin isnt exactly aggressive by any means. so why not just be safe? not gonna harm him so.......


I think you may have posted in the wrong thread...


----------

